# Still Having Problems!!!



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

Okays heres the problem again i dropped my car w/intrax 2' drop added the KYB shocks/struts, put the cambers in the front to prevent from bottoming out, i added the rims to the front then came the back, the size tires i have is 205 45 17 rim sizes are 17x7 i put the rims on the back and lowered it as i took off the jack and tried taking off the rear tires was rubbing on my struts i could not budge the car any further i even added spacers 1/4 thick to push it out a little, still it did'nt help it, it was still rubbing, i've been trying to figure out this problem?? do i need switch over to coilovers will that help ?? or could it be the tires?? does anyone have this problem with there rims and there struts touching when lowered 2'?? help me out here !!!!!!!!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

If your rear wheel is rubbing the strut, lowering has nothing to due with the problem. It's all about offset...apparently your wheels have too much negative offset. The larger the wheel diameter, the more negative offset you can utilize, but your wheels still have too much offset.

Looks like 1/2" spacers are in your future, as well as NISMO 50 mm wheel studs. I doubt the stock studs can deal with 1/2" spacers.

Or, send them dumb wheels back and get a set with less offset. Typical B13/B14 applications use 32-38 mm offset.

Oh, and you're hurting your acceleration with wheels that big..and *heavy*.


----------

